# Great message in old Television programing



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 14, 2010)

I was just poking around on the Lutheran Hour and reading some of its history when I came across this. I grew up in the 60's and 70's and had one wonderful family. I remember when people use to go visiting instead of just quarantining themselves and insulating themselves from others. People use to dress up for dinner. Even at the home. I grew up with two very proper Great Aunts. They use to wear white gloves when they went out and dressed up. Even if it was just go to the corner drug store. It was a different world. I miss it. 

Anyways as I was poking around I found this. It brought back great memories of watching Timothy Churchmouse and other programs I use to watch. Remember Davey and Goliath? Well it has been prostituted and turned into something terrible now days. I will not mention the title of the program. It is disheartening. It is profaning. Our Society needs to be brought back to God and His Truth. 

The passage mentioned in the devotional that is read at the table in this show is quite relevant. 

I hope you enjoy the program as much as I did. 



> Television Programming
> In 1952, The Lutheran Church—Missouri Synod ventured into television with a dramatic series entitled This Is the Life. The program examined contemporary moral problems and gave Christian solutions. In the early years, This Is the Life was a drama series featuring the Fisher Family. In the later years, it was an anthology series with a different set of characters each week. Several famous actors made guest appearances on This Is the Life during this period, including Jack Nicholson, Buddy Ebsen, and Leonard Nimoy. The program aired from 1952 until 1988, first in syndication and then on NBC. This Is the Life reruns continue today on a limited basis in the U.S. and other countries, where the voices are often dubbed into native languages.
> Click here to view the first episode



[video=youtube;odaistZaXbc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odaistZaXbc&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;-21n8TvnCR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-21n8TvnCR4&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;2k_iZ-wun_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k_iZ-wun_w&feature=related[/video]


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 14, 2010)

My boys and I have been enjoying the TV show _The Rifleman_ from the late 50s. The father is right and respected, the good are good and the bad are bad, the son is respectful and the scriptures are quoted as a normal part of everyday life. Even as society started falling off in the 60s, the same features played out in the old _Flipper_ TV show. I am so grateful for having access to these old shows via the internet.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 14, 2010)

I watched "This Is the Life" when I was young, among other great programming. I prefer the TV programs of the 50's and 60's. Randy, I missed the manners and the values of those days as well. It is a very different world...and it's getting worse.


----------

